# Unknown Option



## Gravita (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys,

Every time I try to compile a kernel, I get this error message: Customkernel (PAE+IPFW+PF) :


```
se61# make buildkernel KERNCONF=Daroonator && make installkernel KERNCONF=Daroonator

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Kernel build for Daroonator started on Wed Mar  9 19:05:18 EET 2011
--------------------------------------------------------------
===> Daroonator
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/sys

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> stage 1: configuring the kernel
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src/sys/i386/conf;  PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:
/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin  config  -d 
/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/Daroonator  /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/Daroonator
/usr/src/sys/i386/conf/Daroonator: unknown option "MAXUSERS"
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
se61#
```

GENERIC-Kernel:

```
se61# make buildkernel KERNCONF=GENERIC && make installkernel KERNCONF=GENERIC

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Kernel build for GENERIC started on Wed Mar  9 19:08:27 EET 2011
--------------------------------------------------------------
===> GENERIC
mkdir -p /usr/obj/usr/src/sys

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> stage 1: configuring the kernel
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src/sys/i386/conf;  PATH=/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/games:
/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/games:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin  config  -d 
/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC
/usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC: unknown option "MAXUSERS"
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
se61#
```

Does somebody know any solution?
Hopefully Gravita


----------



## lme@ (Mar 9, 2011)

Try removing 
	
	



```
option "MAXUSERS"
```
 from /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/Daroonator


----------



## bestwc (Mar 10, 2011)

If I'm not wrong, MAXUSERS is an depreciated option, or at least we don't need to config that in kernel any more?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2011)

You can still set it but it's best to leave it alone. It'll be automatically calculated.


----------



## Gravita (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't have it set anywhere, that's the strange thing.


----------

